# I thought it was coke and it was meth?



## high|hgih (Jan 25, 2011)

I guess my IQ lowered a lot while I was sleeping a couple days ago, hmm sleep.. theres something that doesn't sound familiar.. Lol, one of my buddies found this gram of powder in his uncles dresser and just took a line because he was '100% sure' it was coke. Which I didnt think made sense because his whole family is notorious for doing meth, Anyways, he comes to me with 2 lines and we do them. It feel weird at first but I didn't get a giant lad as soon as I sniffed it like coke.. I just felt spacey. Then after about 10-20 minutes me and my friend noticed we were talking REALLY loud and fast, so we decided to go on a walk in the snow haha. We are walking and my skin actually started to feel like it was burning 0.o whenever I read about meth reports they are always so generic and the same but it is the same! I felt the feeling of my skin crawling after awhile. And then after about 45 minutes of non stop talking and watching our hearts race, we start to think either this is some amazing coke or its something else.. It felt entirely different than coke, but I still wasn't sure because we did have to break up some tiny little collected rocks with a razor. But then what really killed me is when I took a look at my pupils. They were worse than I have seen them in a long time! You know where they aren't even circle anymore and puddle up all the colored part of your eyes and then you go outside and they turn the size of a pentip almost invisible. It was that bad. Just everything was exactly like meth, and it was a different speed high, but I guess now I can say I've tried it.. I dont think I am ever gonna do it again though, for about 2 hours my heart was beating so fast that I wa so uncomfortable I didn't even know what to do.. Not only that, my paranoia was INSANE. Just terrible. And I was VERY good at videogames! 

Anyways, I have been awake for last night and I'm still not tired and its 11PM. I'm still goin to bed though lol


----------



## dcarrier89 (Jan 25, 2011)

This is exactly why you should just stick to pot.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 25, 2011)

i've never seen meth that wasn't giant shards, I probably would have also thought it was coke if it looked like it.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 25, 2011)

dcarrier89 said:


> This is exactly why you should just stick to pot.


yeah yeah yeah... pot good everything else bad. we know we know thanks for your input.


----------



## Daath (Jan 25, 2011)

dcarrier89 said:


> This is exactly why you should just stick to pot.


And why are you posting here?

Anyway, kinda sounds like meth. But I can't say that I ever had a racing heart or paranoia. I think I just meshed well with the substance. Except for the fact that your thoughts start existing outside of normal reality. Then it doesn't mesh well.

Well, I guess abnormal thoughts could be a component of paranoia, but I never felt paranoid. Maybe that's what makes it even crazier. You don't realize you're having paranoid delusions.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 25, 2011)

lol good story. glad you made it through it.

lol one of the things i miss most about coke (had to stop due to heart problems  ) is the ability to be amazing at any video game.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jan 25, 2011)

> This is exactly why you should just stick to pot.


As a former stoner ... I know what you are trying to convey sir ...

As a Pschonaut ... I chuckle ... as you are comparing a weed .... which in our circles here ... isn't even considered a drug .... as an end all
in a framework of a certain universe you do not know anything about.

Yes sir you have snorted meth ...
Starts as shards ... amber/clear ... with pressure ... it turns into powder ... 
Sometimes other things are added ... just to cut down on the burn.

Yuk

[video=youtube;fsk1_q6qGWE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fsk1_q6qGWE[/video]


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 25, 2011)

lucky it wasn't something else, I have some industrial coffee cleaner tht looks like coke, in a clear plastic bag, if some one snorted that they would be sick as hell if not dead..


----------



## new smokey (Jan 25, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> As a former stoner ... I know what you are trying to convey sir ...
> 
> As a Pschonaut ... I chuckle ... as you are comparing a weed .... which in our circles here ... isn't even considered a drug .... as an end all
> in a framework of a certain universe you do not know anything about.
> ...


LOL tweaky timmy.... used to love that show.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jan 25, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> lucky it wasn't something else, I have some industrial coffee cleaner tht looks like coke, in a clear plastic bag, if some one snorted that they would be sick as hell if not dead..


aka ... Lye ...yum ...!


----------



## sleeperls93 (Jan 25, 2011)

coke and metth are both gross... meth more though.... it's incredible how much people will pay for blow, they'll pay all their money, there careers, their relationships ... it's so badly cut in the US too...


----------



## Karmapuff (Jan 26, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> lucky it wasn't something else, I have some industrial coffee cleaner tht looks like coke, in a clear plastic bag, if some one snorted that they would be sick as hell if not dead..


Industrial Coffee cleaner! Put me down for a line


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 26, 2011)

Karmapuff said:


> Industrial Coffee cleaner! Put me down for a line


 Ditto. ....


----------



## ANC (Jan 26, 2011)

dcarrier89 said:


> This is exactly why you should just stick to pot.


This is why you should only take drugs you made yourself.


----------



## thehairyllama (Jan 26, 2011)

Give me that 3rd line and a little bump above it so it resembles a dotted i.


----------



## MyPalaceIsInside (Jan 26, 2011)

bro, be safe only do substances that you know what they are... that cudda turned out bad.. guessing that it was coke when you say that the rest of ur buddies family is into meth was ur first bad move. at least you've learned the important lesson here.... dont do other peoples drugs until you've indentified what it is


----------



## thehairyllama (Jan 26, 2011)

a simple taste test would have done it also especially for someone who has dabbled with cocaine. If you are into tasting unknown substances that is.


----------



## high|hgih (Jan 26, 2011)

I wasn't even thinking I should have just tasted it! Your right. But yeah it was pretty weird, is there anything else it could have been that explains that?

I remember we were outside smoking a cigarette with his sister and I was holding snow in my hand and just wodding it up into snow balls and then throwing them against the wall because it was cool lol, but I kept doing it and his sister said "Hands getting cold there?" I totally didn't feel it, it was pretty cool though

But the high wasn't too intense.. I could talk to people who didn't know.. Except if they looked at my pupils.. Which I think was impossible to miss lol I didn't think meth was THAT delusional


----------



## MyPalaceIsInside (Jan 27, 2011)

next time a simple freezer should allow you to determine the substance.. in this case the phrase "ignorance is bliss" should not be used.. when dealing with drugs that are unidentified proceed with caution... just looking out for your safety bro


----------



## thehairyllama (Jan 27, 2011)

high|hgih said:


> I wasn't even thinking I should have just tasted it! Your right. But yeah it was pretty weird, is there anything else it could have been that explains that?
> 
> I remember we were outside smoking a cigarette with his sister and I was holding snow in my hand and just wodding it up into snow balls and then throwing them against the wall because it was cool lol, but I kept doing it and his sister said "Hands getting cold there?" I totally didn't feel it, it was pretty cool though
> 
> But the high wasn't too intense.. I could talk to people who didn't know.. Except if they looked at my pupils.. Which I think was impossible to miss lol I didn't think meth was THAT delusional


 Methamphetamine for sure, functional but olive size pupils are a dead giveaway. Extreme motivation, and misplaced energy could over ride your brains signal telling you, your hands are freezing.


----------



## Alabaster Jones (Jan 27, 2011)

Meth will make you apeshit crazy if you do a large dose and if you're unlucky kill you.

As Llama above said,you got some meth young man.

I grew up in the days of powdered crystal meth,the late 60's/early 70's. If it hasn't been stomped on much,it has a distinct medicinal smell,is crystalline and has the look of powdered sugar under a bright light. (BTW,so does PCP.)

Good cocaine has a coarser texture. The best will be rocky or flaky. However as both substances are usually cut with mannite,a baby laxative,it can be tough to tell when both substances have been stomped on. 

A simple way to tell without getting a significant dose of either,is to get a very small bit on the tip on your little fingernail and lick it. If it's coke,it will numb your mouth almost instantly. Meth will taste bitter and there will be no numbing. Sometimes you get a little burn with the meth due to the chemicals used to make it.

Again that's just a guide. Many coke dealers will use meth to stretch their product,and give stomped on coke a little "ooomph".

As far as being up for day or two,that's normal. Truck drivers,who used to live on little white pills in the days before drug testing,used to swear by a couple of large glasses of milk to take the edge off of speed after a couple of days of driving. I'd give that a try with a few bong rips of a couchlock weed strain.

You're gonna sleep for good day when the crash comes,so take the day off.

My advice to anyone is to stay away from those white powders.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 27, 2011)

Alabaster Jones said:


> Meth will make you apeshit crazy if you do a large dose and if you're unlucky kill you.
> 
> As Llama above said,you got some meth young man.
> 
> ...


lots of really good white powders out there........ meths just not one of them.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 27, 2011)

thehairyllama said:


> a simple taste test would have done it also especially for someone who has dabbled with cocaine. If you are into tasting unknown substances that is.


 I was gonna say the same. If your gums dont get numb dont do none!! Hop e you learned a lesson, and dont do it agin. It could been worse. Be safe!


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 28, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> lots of really good white powders out there........ meths just not one of them.


 It surely isn't a good white powder.  Because it's a 'good' glassy crystal.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 28, 2011)

I agree. i've honestly never even seen powderd meth. only what looks like giant crystals fit to be on a ring


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 28, 2011)

although i wouldn't use it now........


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 28, 2011)

Here's some Meth Hydrochloride for you.


----------



## thehairyllama (Jan 28, 2011)

No Problem for the real crypt keeper, his nose has deteriorated leaving two vacuum like holes. No straw needed for this skeleton gentlemen.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 28, 2011)

thehairyllama said:


> No Problem for the real crypt keeper, his nose has deteriorated leaving two vacuum like holes. No straw needed for this skeleton gentlemen.


 TheHairyLlama is skilled at inhaling all manner of chemicals from Caffeine, to 2C-E.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 28, 2011)

when I was younger we didnt have crystal meth, just crank. I quit doing it b4 it turned to crystal. Maybe crank is still around? I think the effects are the same for both, with crystal maybe being stronger....


----------



## kether noir (Jan 28, 2011)

it helps to learn the odor and taste of what you are about to ingest if possible. if you have had coke, you should know the scent and taste. smell and gum it. sorry for the lost iq points. you may not need them. bounus on the enhanced video game play.


----------



## high|hgih (Jan 30, 2011)

Lol well I'm just glad it wasn't enough meth to kill us because we did a really fat coke line, well to us a really fat coke line, I havent done that stuff in months before this, so a big line to us was like two inches. But yeah nothing went numb like normal and it didn't hit right away. And my pupils were seriously almost the biggest I have ever seen. Ho could one line make my pupils that big for like 8 hours... And it must have been crack or whatever then because it was a white powder, there was some rocks in it, maybe the size of a tiny little float able piece of gravel.. we had to break those up with the razor blade, and they didn't do it that well, maybe that will help lol, I couldn't break it up all the way but it really didn't burn that bad. Not any worse than snorting a hydro or something.. It DEFINITELY wasn't coke though.. I don't even know why I didn't taste it, I just thought he was sure and it looked like coke with the tiny little rocks and all... I dunno, but at least now I can say I've tried it. Honestly I couldn't do it again though, I'm paranoid to begin with, and that shit just made it x5


----------



## LBabe (Aug 12, 2016)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Here's some Meth Hydrochloride for you.


----------



## LBabe (Aug 12, 2016)

I'm so grateful for that I never got addicted to meth as I see how some of my friends lost themselves while on it, even though I tried it many times, I hated it every single time. I am a drug addict , but meth is just something my body is allergic to I guess and I consider to be lucky! Meth is the cheapest craziest drug of all if you ask me. It turns people into ugly animals and homelesses most of the time, so STAY AWAY!


----------



## canndo (Aug 15, 2016)

You didn't watch pulp fiction? 


The least you should have done was put a little on your tongue and see if you got a freeze. No freeze, no coke. It could have been an rc with a dosage point if a milligram or two. It could have been an rc anyway. Might not have been meth at all but some let amine or an analog of whatever. 


You got lucky.


----------

